# A cory cat did what?



## jerichodrum (Mar 23, 2011)

Hi. Have a question. 
I had two emerald cory cats in a 10 gallon with two Angels. 
I came home to one angel dead and the other hiding. 
I wasnt sure why, infact I may still not know. 
Maybe an hour after I got home I noticed the last angel had come out. A few minutes later one of the corys, slammed him into the glass and started biting. 
What The Hell? 
I thought corys were peaceful. 
anyone ever heard of this of maybe have an idea whats going on?
One by one I have lost everything in the tank except the corys, over a month. 
I really thought maybe Im screwing up. so my fish are dying. Now I am starting to think maybe not

*c/p*


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Maybe not what you what to hear but....

This would be where I should say that these are the reasons why Angels don't belong in 10g tanks. You cannot stock a 10g tank how you want without at least some regard for the rules of what fish can/cannot go in them.

Sorry for your loss.


----------



## jerichodrum (Mar 23, 2011)

Im not mad about hearing it. One of the guys at the LFS said he kept his angels in a 10 for two years before he had to move them. So, figured it would work. The other guy said even though its too small.. he cant see why they are dead. 
If it was/is a crowding issue then its my fault. But still.. I thought Cory cats were peaceful.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Not crowding - stress. Stress will cause fish to act in ways that aren't normal. Stress can be caused by many factors.


----------



## NeonShark666 (Dec 13, 2010)

Angels don't belong in a 10G tank, a tall 20G is minimum for two. I have had Corys for years and they never went after other species, though they will chase other Corys. Corys don't really have the teeth to bite other fish. Are you sure the fish you have are Corys?


----------



## jerichodrum (Mar 23, 2011)

neonshark.. Im possitive they are emerald cory cats. 
I say biting cause I dont know what else to call it. He pushed the angel against the glass and went over him like a vacuum. When the catfish moved away he was dragging the angel by a fin-tip.


----------

